# RCI  Points platinum



## mishpat (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems RCI Points has found a new way for members to pay an additional "only $55.00."  Anyone have any experience here to share . Hard to imagine this is as good as it sounds. Buy ya never know


----------



## skimble (Jul 1, 2010)

How exactly does this work??  What do you get for the $$?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 2, 2010)

Many points system churn their members, introducting new types of points at new costs, and the old points then having less value.  I wonder if this is the thin end of the wedge on one of those gambits.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 2, 2010)

mishpat said:


> Seems RCI Points has found a new way for members to pay an additional "only $55.00."  Anyone have any experience here to share . Hard to imagine this is as good as it sounds. Buy ya never know


Please do not double post.



skimble said:


> How exactly does this work??  What do you get for the $$?


If you check in at the RCI Points site, there is a box (the middle box among three) where you can see what the program offers.  (Once you click on the box, you then have to click on the various pictures on the new screen that opens to see the individual offers.)  It is a combination of


Discounts on hotels, ski packages, theater tickets, etc.
The ability to use your points on hotel rooms in cities. 
Free upgrades if one is available two weeks prior to check-in

The older points have not been given lesser value.


----------



## vacationdoc (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone who has joined rci points platinum seen any benefits?  How likely is it that an upgrade would be awarded? I talked with an RCI guide but he said he could not give me any examples of the special priority access units until I joined.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2010)

We own a lot of points and are thinking the higher # of points allowed for airline tickets might be of value to us, although we aren't really sure.


----------



## janej (Sep 29, 2010)

I joined recently mostly because the $55 cost should be offset by the $20 rebate they give me for each guest certificate.  I have not thought of using the priority access.  PM me if you have specific area/date you want to check, I will call RCI for you.  BTW, I have not seen any $20 rebate showing up in my account.  Last time I asked a VC about it, she said it should be online, under Platinum number information.  I was not near a computer at the time, and I have not been able to locate that.  Any one else knows how?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 29, 2010)

janej said:


> I joined recently mostly because the $55 cost should be offset by the $20 rebate they give me for each guest certificate.  I have not thought of using the priority access.  PM me if you have specific area/date you want to check, I will call RCI for you.  BTW, I have not seen any $20 rebate showing up in my account.  Last time I asked a VC about it, she said it should be online, under Platinum number information.  I was not near a computer at the time, and I have not been able to locate that.  Any one else knows how?



Same here, I have not seen any $20 rebate on the GCs myself. When I tried to call RCI, the reps do not know anything about this and tried to send me back to the terms and conditions of the Platinum points instead of helping me out in figuring out where this $20 is?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2010)

Our kids' names are on our account, so Guest Certificate fees would not be a big savings for us.  I would be upset if they promised lesser-priced guest fees and didn't give me that credit.  RCI is not great for communicating, either.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 12, 2010)

I was just looking over the benefits of RCI Points Platinum (easiest to understand by reading their rules).

It looks like the benefits are:

1) Upgrades for both your RCI Points *and RCI Weeks* exchanges.  Probably wouldn't help me much, as I usually book a larger room and it's unlikely that there will be a bigger one available 14 days before check-in.  From my limited experience, the larger units go VERY early and almost nothing decent is left at 14 days.  Also, it doesn't apply to Extra Vacations.  Who knows, though.  Even just one upgrade would well be worth the annual fee and would be a welcome surprise.

2) Rebates of $20 on Guest Certificates and $25 on Extra Vacations.  Two Extra Vacations a year would almost pay for this.  I did a lot more than that this year, but will probably do less going forward.

3) Priority Inventory Access.  Hard to quantify this unless you can see what you'll have access to.  Any current Platinum members have any insight here?

4) Can use more points towards partner offers.  If you do partner offers, perhaps this is a benefit, but the points are much more valuable used for timeshares.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 2, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> 1) Upgrades for both your RCI Points *and RCI Weeks* exchanges.


I just upgraded to RCI Points Platinum today, and it turns out that I misinterpreted this.

Rule 2.5 says "Unit upgrades are only available for standard RCI Points Exchanges and *RCI Weeks Exchanges*, and do not apply to any other transactions, including but not limited to: Home Resort exchanges; Extra Vacations getaways; and Last Call vacations."

Apparently, it doesn't apply to RCI Weeks Exchanges in your RCI Weeks account, but only RCI Weeks Exchanges (using points) in your RCI Points account.


----------



## janej (Nov 2, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Same here, I have not seen any $20 rebate on the GCs myself. When I tried to call RCI, the reps do not know anything about this and tried to send me back to the terms and conditions of the Platinum points instead of helping me out in figuring out where this $20 is?



I called RCI to for an extra getaway last week.  While on the phone, I asked about the $20 rebate.  The VC told me it should appear on my account as a credit automatically after the vacation is complete.  I used a guest certificate for a friend in August and did not get any credit back.  She checked and talked to her supervisor, then they called accounting and got my $20 refunded to my credit card.  Since I only paid about $15 for a partial year membership, so far I did ok.


----------

